# Color blocks m&p



## whitewitchbeauty (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi I am a soap making newb and have found a passion that I feel quite adventurous about. I read different forums and love this one the most. I recently bought a Halloween color block of six different fun colors. I made a couple batches of hemp oil m&p and now have just clear glycerine m&p. I was wondering what all I can do with colorblocks? I was thinking, being new and all, fun chunks to start. I also like the idea of the loaf pan at an angle and doing it with split colors down the middle. I appreciate any advice  Also any fun essential oils that have a fall touch too, can i even put in essential oils w/o sweating? Thank you!


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm also new to soaping. To start out I bought life of the party's soap making 101 kit. Here's how they say to make a checkerboard soap bar:
1) you will need approximately 1/2C of melted white soap for the first step of this project.
2) add a few drops of fragrance to melted soap, and stir with spoon or craft stick until incorporated.
3) add liquid colorant a few drops at a time until desired color is reached.
4) pour soap into a square or rectangular mold.
5) let set completely and release by applying constant, even pressure with thumbs to backside of the mold and cut into small cubes.
6) place the small colored cubes into a square or rectangular mold cavity, leaving space between them like a checkerboard pattern. Press firmly to insure hot soap will not seep under the chunks.
7) repeat steps 2&3 for using melted clear soap. You will use approximately 1/4c of clear soap for this step of your project.
8) pour prepared melted mixture into the cavity containing colored pieces. This will embed the pieces into the soap bar.
9) once soap has completely cooled, release by applying constant, even pressure with thumbs to the backside of the mold.
I find using petroleum jelly on the molds helps the soap to release easier.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks this is such great info and tips


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Are you using mica for the color? That's the best colorant to use so it doesn't run.

Essential oils don't cause sweating; the type of soap base and the environment are the main contributors.

Depending upon the EO, you can use about 1/2 to 1 teaspoon per pound of soap base. Keep in mind that citrus oils like tangerine, orange, lemon, etc., are lighter and don't last as long so those are the ones that will be added at the rate of 1 teaspoon per pound.

Hope this helps and Happy Soaping!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Aug 29, 2015)

The types of colors I'm using are micas and oxides from Brambleberry. 

The sweating may be caused from the hot weather here in Southern California. 

Thanks for your advice!



whitewitchbeauty said:


> the types of colors i'm using are micas and oxides from brambleberry.
> 
> The sweating may be caused from the hot weather.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!








whitewitchbeauty said:


> the types of colors i'm using are micas and oxides from brambleberry!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

Also, it is really easy to make your own color blocks for mixing w/clear mp by mixing high amts of mica into small amts of clear base, letting them cool, and then shaving pieces off and adding as you want for intensity.  I just save them in baggies so that I don't have to mix them up every time ( I stick a label w/the vendor/color/blend/amount of mica/amount of base on the outside so that if it works out really well I can replicate easily when I run out). 

These make some beautiful glassy colors, and you can mix up the ones you want into lovely blends, and ranges of intensity.  This is is from a tute (from memory) from Debbie Chiapas, I had a link and can't find it now (also it is not coming up in searches, maybe b/c she sells them on BB now.)


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, Im gonna try making my own color blocks.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 11, 2015)

WWB, I found the link on the mica blocks, here it is: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...our-soap/inspirational-glassy-color-formulas/

Of course you do not have to use the listed micas - those are all from BB b/c it is a soap queen video - you can just substitute any similarly colored mica from anywhere else if you want to try her "formulas".  

I've never done this w/other colorants (oxides, pigments, etc) in clear mp, but it might be worth trying, I would just try to make sure that I used ones that did not bleed if I wanted to avoid that.

Also another cool one on making soap gems:  http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/freeform-purple-gemstones-2/


----------



## triplemom (Jun 12, 2016)

So help this newbie understand please...

to make color blocks, I simply mix the mica with clear soap and melt 
OR
 mix with liquid glycerin and then melt in clear soap 
OR
 mix the mica with alcohol and then add to clear soap?

I assume I will put in an ice cube tray to make my blocks? 
And since I am doing melt n pour is it necessary to stay with non bleeding micas or does it matter?

It seems the more I read, the more confused I get


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 13, 2016)

I know how you feel as I was once new to M&P. 
Here's how to make your own mica color block. I call it a color chip. 

Melt 2 ounces of clear melt and pour soap base. Add 1 Tablespoon of mica and mix well. Pour into a small plastic or silicone mold and allow to harden. You can either keep it stored in the mold or in a Ziploc bag. 
Note: Immediately after pouring the soap into the mold, make sure you soak the measuring cup in very hot water and clean as soon as possible.

Hope this helps!


----------



## triplemom (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank You Lisa,
I needed it in simple terms

Lisa,
Can I use any mica or does it need to be non bleeding?


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 15, 2016)

triplemom,
I'd recommend non-bleeding, if possible.
By the way, here's a wonderful article about non-bleeding colors from the Brambleberry site. There are examples of what a bleeding [or migrating] color will do. Photos of each color are also included.
Here's the link: https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/bramble-berrys-non-bleeding-colors/

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping!


----------



## triplemom (Jun 17, 2016)

Is there a chart somewhere so I know which colors and how much to mix to make other colors?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 17, 2016)

triplemom - it depends on your vendor's mica. They should list on their website if the mica is skin safe and portions for use. I almost exclusively use Nurture Soap micas and she recommends 1 tsp PPO. I prep my colorants in 4oz wilton bottles with glycerin using 1 tsp. It's concentrated but I find I don't use as much


----------



## shimmersoap (Jun 21, 2016)

oohh... You can make a swirl soap with clear MP soap

1: Melt clear melt and pour

2: Split into two different containers.

3: Add a few shavings of the Gold color block to one and 2-5 drops of Cinnamon Essential oil (Trust me, this stuff is potent.)

4: In the second container, add a few shavings of the orange color block and 7-10 drops of Tangerine (Tangerine is known to fade)

5: Using both hands, pour both containers into a rectangle mold at once. 

6: Spritz, Spritz, Spritz with rubbing alcohol.


----------

